# Impala Wishbones



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

Lots of shops make their own wishbone for impalas. Which one works the best? Please post pics if you have them. I think I like the Black Magic Wishbone the best. Which do you think is better...heims or bushings?


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

I got black magics on my 64


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i like the heim joint that u find on black magics becuz if u dont have the mounts exactly straight when u go to bolt them in the movement of the heim joint allows for that error of being off a little. if u have a bushing verion for where it mounts up inbetween the frame then u have to be dead on


----------



## lamont (Sep 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 18 2007, 01:47 AM~9027957
> *i like the heim joint that u find on black magics becuz if u dont have the mounts exactly straight when u go to bolt them in the movement of the heim joint allows for that error of being off a little.  if u have a bushing verion for where it mounts up inbetween the frame then u have to be dead on
> *



good point


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

i made my own to the stock uppper locations


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

I make one for the stock location also like the one on 99 problems.It works better than the other wishbone because with the longer ones you have to cut your frame.The y-link I use mounts to the stock location all you need to do is drill some holes.There is some advantages to the other wishbones you get a higher lockup.I'll post some pics of mine you guys let me know what you think.


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UntouchableS1fndr_@Oct 17 2007, 08:48 PM~9026891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this Black Magics wishbone?


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

yeah i used the stock uppers but made a plate for the top of the pumpkin


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

So this is a short one?


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

this is on a 63


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

do you plan on driving your car? i mean drive not on and off a trailer but like on the freeway? if so the wishbone is not the way to go. just for the record i am not talking about any companies wishbones i am just stating they drive for shit


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

What do you think about this one, someone is selling them here on LIL.


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

this one drives great


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

I plan on driving the car often, but with the coils I'm running I don't think a little vibration will hurt!! :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 18 2007, 06:51 PM~9033909
> *I plan on driving the car often, but with the coils I'm running I don't think a little vibration will hurt!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Oct 18 2007, 09:35 PM~9033785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a y-bone  i would beef up the rearend mount also :cheesy:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

this ones got 4 pumps12 batteries driven on the freeway doin 70 no problem.I always drive my shit.


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

so who built that one soloco you did?


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

yea I done it for one of my customers


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

$$$$$$$?


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

p m. SENT


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 18 2007, 06:35 PM~9033787
> *do you plan on driving your car? i mean drive not on and off a trailer but like on the freeway? if so the wishbone is not the way to go. just for the record i am not talking about any companies wishbones i am just stating they drive for shit
> *


you are the only person ive ever heard say anything about that, ive personally seen ron smash on the freeway with his old 63 actually pulled away from my truck and trailer , so whats the problem?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SUMTHIN WRONG WITH HIS IMPALA THEN :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

I think I'm going to get this one from 64flattop...


----------



## 64flattop (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 19 2007, 02:11 PM~9040537
> *I think I'm going to get this one from 64flattop...
> 
> 
> ...


JUST LMK ..THANX IN ADVANCE!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

any other opinions??


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

so whats the bigdiff from the ones that go on stock mount locations vs int inner sides of the frame?


----------



## crackers63 (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 19 2007, 09:59 AM~9038582
> *you are the only person ive ever heard say anything about that, ive personally seen ron smash on the freeway with his old 63 actually pulled away from my truck and trailer , so whats the problem?
> *


yea he is trippen i got rons wishbone on mine to and i hit the freeway with 14 batteries and 3 pumps and on 13s and i dont have any problems


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 20 2007, 01:47 PM~9046413
> *so whats the bigdiff from the ones that go on stock mount locations vs int inner sides of the frame?
> *



Higher lockup, different pivot piont.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 19 2007, 09:59 AM~9038582
> *you are the only person ive ever heard say anything about that, ive personally seen ron smash on the freeway with his old 63 actually pulled away from my truck and trailer , so whats the problem?
> *


i drive my shit alot and i am no newbie. you go into a turn and coming out the rear end sways side to side. this is no hopper you drive on and off a trailer and into the pit. its a single pump hopper 8 batteries, 3 pumps, 3/8's in the rear 3/16 up front. over 40 is not real cool. oh yeah on 155 \-80-13's


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 20 2007, 03:07 PM~9046502
> *Higher lockup, different pivot piont.
> *


is that all so the thing is basicaly you arre building a circuss car or s street ride.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 20 2007, 02:19 PM~9046542
> *i drive my shit alot and i am no newbie. you go into a turn and coming out the rear end sways side to side. this is no hopper you drive on and off a trailer and into the pit. its a single pump hopper 8 batteries, 3 pumps, 3/8's in the rear 3/16 up front. over 40 is not real cool. oh yeah on 155 \-80-13's
> *


Im just asking since i know quite afew people with them and never heard of anyone saying anything bad about them. never said anything about you being a newbie, ive seen you make comments on other wishbone topics before and wondered what your reasoning was thats all.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

the only thing i can see about the sway in the rear of the wishbone is the heim joints. it might have a lil slack in them from when they are bolted on or the mount on the rear end might need to be reinforced to keep it from flexing. i dont believe the wishbone itself is the problem might be how it was mounted and/or flexing in the mounts


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 20 2007, 02:32 PM~9046602
> *is that all so the thing is basicaly you arre building a circuss car or s street ride.
> *



Yeah, you would need the higher lock-up for a higher hop.


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 20 2007, 02:50 PM~9046692
> *the only thing i can see about the sway in the rear of the wishbone is the heim joints.  it might have a lil slack in them from when they are bolted on or the mount on the rear end might need to be reinforced to keep it from flexing.  i dont believe the wishbone itself is the problem might be how it was mounted and/or flexing in the mounts
> *


This is true, but you may be able to put spacers on each side of the heim to stop some of the movement (depending on how the wishbone is installed). Also new bushings on the trailing arms will help alot (prefereby poly bushings, they are harder)


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

Ya might need new bushings we usually use polyeurithane bushings on our cars. but if theres any part of the rear end that i would forsee that would allow it to sway out would be the mounts on the pumpkin. they usually are only a 1/4 thick plate. i would go thicker or add triangles to the outsides of it to keep it from flexing


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

I have done several cars with wishbones and The only side sway movement was when the heim jiont isn't jam nutted in tight......And if it can't hit the freeway at 65 to 70 ....Junk it.!!!!!I was a big fan for doing 4-links ,but this is way more simplier..

And the main reason for doing a wishbone is to eliminate side travel when suspension it being adjusted. :biggrin: It keeps the rear axle centered

I did a wishbone for a 165 mph drag 62 biscane also.....get'in sideways at over a 100 is deadly


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 20 2007, 09:38 PM~9048498
> *I have done several cars with wishbones and The only side sway movement was when the heim jiont isn't jam nutted in tight......And if it can't hit the freeway at 65 to 70 ....Junk it.!!!!!I was a big fan for doing 4-links ,but this is way more simplier..
> 
> And the main reason for doing a wishbone is to eliminate side travel when suspension it being adjusted. :biggrin: It keeps the rear axle centered
> ...


Well said BMH! Do you have a picture of your wishbone and what is comes with for $300? Is that one of your wishbones on page 1?
:dunno:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 20 2007, 10:53 PM~9048581
> *Well said BMH! Do you have a picture of your wishbone and what is comes with for $300? Is that one of your wishbones on page 1?
> :dunno:
> *


yes that was an older style. All our new ones use a 1'' x 16 thread adjuster. The first were 1'' x 8 and had too much play between the root and crest of the threads... The newer ones which the 1 x 16 solved that. we also now use teflon heims for longer life.
here are some we have done,,,,we also make them custom for what ever the customer wants
















this ones just for kicks


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

here are a few hoppers and drivers we've done








Jimmy's 4' from nor cal








The old El-Nergo....more of a hopper ,not driver..hahahaha :biggrin: 








The orange cove boys truck.....before paint


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

here are those adjusters....








the material used also heatreats it's self after heat from welding...so it becomes stronger than 1018 or leadloy
reinforced chromed wishbone








and we tig weld ours :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 21 2007, 03:17 AM~9049307
> *here are those adjusters....
> 
> 
> ...


we have a winner!!! :cheesy:


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

science right there !! ^^ :yes: :yes:


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 20 2007, 10:08 PM~9048672
> *yes that was an older style. All our new ones use a 1'' x  16 thread adjuster. The first were 1'' x 8 and had too much play between the root and crest of the threads... The newer ones which the 1 x 16 solved that. we also now use teflon heims for longer life.
> here are some we have done,,,,we also make them custom for what ever the customer wants
> *


I there any other way to mount at the frame? Maybe a bracket like the one on the rear end in that picture? Does yours come with any brackets?


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

how much is the black magic and does it come with all the brackets :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

This is a black magic wishbone mounted on my custom ford 9"


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

THANKS GIBBY THA WAS HELPFULL IM GOING TO HAVE TO BUY ONE. WAS IT HARD TO PUT ON IM BUILDNG A 62 ILL POST SOME PICS UP SOON


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

Yeah, thanks gibby64! What method did you use to center the rear-end? .......


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

Black Magic,
can you post some pictures of your wishbone installs?
Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

I built a jig for my trailing arm mounts so that when i cut them off my stock rear housing they would not be altered when mounting onto the ford housing.... once welded onto the housing i hooked up the trailing arms and measured to the center of the housing from each side... tack welded the wishbone ears onto my ford housing, remeasured everything then I bolted in the wisbone at the rear housing mount and started to line up the frame mounting tabs for the wishbone. did several passes on those tabs as they will be taking a crap load of stress.... In my opinion i think it would be smart to redesign the frame mounting tabs as they are a little flimsy, but I think they will do the job... I recommend welding those guys REALLY good... as you can see i reinforced the mounting ears on my housing with some 3/16" tabs to keep them from wanting to twist.... let me know if I can help with anything else... I'm learning as I go too...


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

I like this idea...


----------



## gibby64 (Aug 19, 2002)

I like those mounting tabs better too... But I think his rear housing was WAY over reinforced..... to each his own....


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 25 2007, 06:52 PM~9084905
> *I like this idea...
> 
> 
> ...


YOU NEED TO THIS ALL READY HOMIE STOP BULL SHITING LOOK AT THIS WISH BONE


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

I got to stop by this weekend, I had a lot of shit to do last weekend!


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 25 2007, 11:01 PM~9086817
> *I got to stop by this weekend, I had a lot of shit to do last weekend!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Krazyscustoms (Jan 20, 2003)

Any body make the shorter an wider version of the wish bone to go 2 a double banna bar set up. Id prefere to weld to the bracket to the top of the hogs head (pumkin) an not do the y bone but may consider it. Cars a og 409 car dont wanna cut it up just bagged it an tryin to keep 20s from rubbin in the rear


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Oct 25 2007, 09:54 PM~9084920
> *I like those mounting tabs better too... But I think his rear housing was WAY over reinforced..... to each his own....*


yeah, tank style :0


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Krazyscustoms_@Oct 26 2007, 10:17 PM~9093134
> *Any body make the shorter an wider version of the wish bone to go 2 a double banna bar set up.  Id prefere to weld to the bracket to the top of the hogs head (pumkin) an not do the y bone but may consider it.  Cars a og 409 car dont wanna cut it up just bagged it an tryin to keep 20s from rubbin in the rear
> *


there is a y-bone don't have to cut nothin.there is a separate topic just search y bone :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 25 2007, 10:19 PM~9086595
> *YOU NEED TO THIS ALL READY HOMIE STOP BULL SHITING LOOK AT THIS WISH BONE
> 
> 
> ...


I think I see it!!!


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

TTT


----------



## onidog63 (Sep 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Oct 18 2007, 03:40 PM~9033810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much-let me know :biggrin:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

BMH :thumbsup:


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> thats a y-bone  WHERE CAN I GET ONE. (HOW MUCH) :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by onidog63_@Mar 28 2008, 01:01 AM~10274670
> *How much-let me know :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gibby64_@Oct 24 2007, 11:33 PM~9077957
> *This is a black magic wishbone mounted on my custom ford 9"
> 
> 
> ...


So whats the tallest strokes u can put on w/out any more mods. And how far is your bumper from the ground when lock up and laid?


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mattd_@Mar 31 2008, 09:02 AM~10296567
> *x2
> *


me too


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

How low can you get with the wishbone?? I see everyone talkin' about how high of a lock up you can get but, does it prevent you from slammin your ride to the ground any???


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Apr 12 2008, 08:19 PM~10401383
> *How low can you get with the wishbone?? I see everyone talkin' about how high of a lock up you can get but, does it prevent you from slammin your ride to the ground any???
> *


TTT ???


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Apr 12 2008, 10:19 PM~10401383
> *How low can you get with the wishbone?? I see everyone talkin' about how high of a lock up you can get but, does it prevent you from slammin your ride to the ground any???
> *


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64flattop_@Oct 19 2007, 11:25 PM~9043507
> *JUST LMK ..THANX IN ADVANCE!! :biggrin:
> *



how much for the mounting brackets


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

that gets pretty low


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 13 2008, 02:35 PM~10406007
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!!!! 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

Nice


----------



## SWEET OKOLE (Dec 11, 2007)

it gets really low. mine hits the floor trunk top.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

they are the goods....
forget chains, go the sling shot.....  








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
a little bit of work, but worth it....


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

here are some more...


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Sep 19 2008, 12:11 AM~11640740
> *they are the goods....
> forget chains, go the sling shot.....
> 
> ...



Damn Homie that bad boy looks good!!
What size cylinders you running in the rear?
and what did you do so your drive shaft dont fall out when you post a 3????


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Sep 20 2008, 09:31 AM~11646406
> *Damn Homie that bad boy looks good!!
> What size cylinders you running in the rear?
> and what did you do so your drive shaft dont fall out when you post a 3????
> *


haha thanks man
i'm runin 20"s cyls, i have a shaft with a 21" slip....


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Sep 19 2008, 05:31 PM~11646406
> *and what did you do so your drive shaft dont fall out when you post a 3????
> *


2 piece drive shaft (unless he changed it to a one) which means the front shaft will not be moving when the rear moves. unless the hanger bearing takes a shit.


----------



## ~NUEVO MEXICO~ (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

Here's mine. Black Magic Hydraulics "Wishbone" & "Tacoma Rearend"


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Oct 5 2008, 06:52 AM~11781937
> *Here's mine. Black Magic Hydraulics "Wishbone" & "Tacoma Rearend"
> 
> 
> ...


simpified!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Oct 5 2008, 05:52 AM~11781937
> *Here's mine. Black Magic Hydraulics "Wishbone" & "Tacoma Rearend"
> 
> 
> ...


what year tacoma rear end


----------



## lvj64 (Jan 6, 2008)

N sane in NV LV is a great shop BLACKMAGIC for my 64 the wishbone works well ouch on the cheese


----------



## lvj64 (Jan 6, 2008)

what year rear end well i would imagine the newest sorry the newer the better but 5 lug blackmagic makes a spacer adapter for the u-joint all this info is on there page


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

yeah bmh make good ones....  
hey ron....


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Oct 6 2008, 11:16 PM~11798754
> *yeah bmh make good ones....
> hey ron....
> *


Whats up homie...Hows the family life and GIRLS treatin ya....Sup with the 454...LIL inside joke


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*hands down, best wishbone on the market

ACME CUSTOM HYDRAULICS







*


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 8 2008, 07:33 PM~11809568
> *Whats up homie...Hows the family life and GIRLS treatin ya....Sup with the 454...LIL inside joke
> *


hey Ron all good.....thanks....and it's a 409 not 454.... :biggrin: 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
good luck at the show......


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

how much for a wishbone ?


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Apr 14 2008, 12:27 AM~10409059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Sep 19 2008, 12:11 AM~11640740
> *they are the goods....
> forget chains, go the sling shot.....
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

BlackMagic wishbone with a Tacoma axle works amazing :thumbsup:


----------



## lboogie (Feb 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 20 2007, 10:15 PM~9048700
> *here are a few hoppers and drivers we've done
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Ron the pics didn't come up :biggrin:


----------



## MR. 62 (Jul 26, 2008)

can u 3 wheel with it????????


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Pitbull wishbone on a ford 9 on my hardtop 4....
















































And a Pitbull wishbone on a Versailles rearend on my rag 4....


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Apr 11 2009, 11:03 PM~13550096
> *Pitbull wishbone on a ford 9 on my hardtop 4....
> 
> 
> ...



wow...must be nice to be rich :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 25 2007, 10:19 PM~9086595
> *YOU NEED TO THIS ALL READY HOMIE STOP BULL SHITING LOOK AT THIS WISH BONE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR. 62 (Jul 26, 2008)

going up or down it work bad ass, but trying 2 3wheel is were the problem is. my driveshaft hitties on the opposite side of the fram when i 3wheel and can't get my full hight, need some help.


----------



## rexxnfx22 (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Oct 18 2007, 08:22 AM~9029237
> *i made my own to the stock uppper locations
> *


can you show some pics?


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

Ryders has wishbone for $275 free shipping with the 3/4 hyme joint


----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Sep 19 2008, 12:48 AM~11641056
> *here are some more...
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A MEAN ASS 3 WHEEL


----------



## ramiros64 (Jan 14, 2009)

I can see the diffrence on both .But im looking for one i can bolt on the original mounting bracket on my rear end.The reason for that is my rear end is chrome so i really cant weld nothing to it . Any body got any good tips this is on a 64 impala and i plan to drive alot I dont really care about locking it up really high . MY drive shafts hits on the frame a little when locked up . I have trouble keeping one of my skirts on it always falls off . I would really appreciate some help


----------



## ghettoblaster (Oct 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ramiros64_@Apr 26 2009, 07:46 PM~13696929
> *I can see the diffrence on both .But im looking for one i can bolt on the original mounting bracket on my rear end.The reason for that is my rear end is chrome so i really cant weld nothing to it . Any body got any good tips this is on a 64 impala and i plan to drive alot I dont really care about locking it up really high . MY drive shafts hits on the frame a little when locked up . I have trouble keeping one of my skirts on it always falls off . I would really appreciate some help
> *


y-bone


----------



## sd64impala (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## sd64impala (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## Olds_racer (Mar 16, 2008)

JasonJ said:


> Pitbull wishbone on a ford 9 on my hardtop 4....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting these pics man, just helped me decided which wish bone I'm gonna run!!:thumbsup:
Do you remember how much it cost?


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

that blue 64 still seems to be pullin the rear end to the left when lifted without a doubt


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

showandgo said:


> do you plan on driving your car? i mean drive not on and off a trailer but like on the freeway? if so the wishbone is not the way to go. just for the record i am not talking about any companies wishbones i am just stating they drive for shit


Why is that, what is the way to go then?


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Make your own. 

Here's mine.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

JasonJ said:


> Pitbull wishbone on a ford 9 on my hardtop 4....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does Pitbull still sell these?


----------

